# Home gunsmith help please



## HOTWING (Jul 3, 2007)

I just picked up a marlin 917 with the heavy barrel. I put about 100 rounds through it. Shooting from the bench I can get 1 1/2inch groups @ 100 yards however out of a five shot group 4 will be around 1/4 inch and the other one will be out, causing the groups to open.
I know the barrel isn't close to being broken in yet. The trigger is sweet. I know the barrel is not floated all the way down the stock. I've heard some upward pressure from the stock can sometimes be a good thing.
I shot from a bipod mounted on the front sling swivel, thats whats making me think it has something to do with the barrel not properly being floated. Im shooting Hornady .17 grain v-max's. The scope and mounts are all rock solid.
Should I float the barrel or put a couple hundred more rounds down range and see if they tighten up?


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

odd are either you need more rounds down the barrel, you need to clean the barrel, or the fifth shot is you. I know the first two are kinda contradictory but in my dads 17 after about 50 rounds it started spreading not alot but 1/2 inch or so. we cleaned it and all wwas good. another thing to try is shoot one shot wait 5-10 minutes then shoot another, it could be your barrel is heating up. I know that there is not alot of powder in there but a few degrees could make a difference with the fifth shot.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Before tearing it down I would suggest barrel cool down time between shots, a much steadier rest for the forearm/barrel and the stock and another thought may be to play with different loads or available premanufactured ammo.

My guess is that it is probably heat, but besides shooting paper how often will you be shooting repeatedly at critters?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

If you can put four consecutive rounds into .250" at 100 yards......consistantly......from a bipod.....don't change a damn thing! That intermittant flyer means nothing. That's not a benchrest rifle you have there, it's a reasonably priced gopher shooter! Shoot a bunch more, and DON'T clean the barrel unless accuracy really starts to deteriorate. When you have to clean, use a good copper remover (no brushes please), then run fifty passes with JB Bore Paste. The JB will complete your barrel break-in and you should never have to repeat it. Clean again with #9 (wet, dry, wet, dry) until the patch looks new coming out. Should be good to go. You have a winner. Don't start messing around with the bedding and goof it up!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I'm with Burl on this one... :sniper:


----------



## HOTWING (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for everyone's input. 
Burly1, After doing some research I've found out that others with this rifle had good look shooting with a dirty bore, and only cleaned once the groups statrted to get really bad. I've only shot three different kinds of ammo through it. It does not like the hornady 20 grain at all. Next time im at the wally world i'll pick up a couple of more boxes and see what happens.
As for the barrel heating up, next time I shoot it, I'll pay extra attention to that. Thanks again everybody.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm with Burl also, the only other two things I might think is barrel heat is causing the barrel to touch the stock, or try a different ammo.


----------

